# Starting A Message Board... PLEASE HELP!



## Thaiâ¢ZX-6R (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm looking at starting my own message board, kinda like this one. I set up my server in OSX but am using 10.1.5....

I did some research and got my server up and running (but not sure how well). I have php working and I'm not sure if I have MySQL working properly or not. I just want to start my own forum and eventually move it on over to a dedicated server service and eventually have sponsored banners and such on it.

Can anyone tell me how I can go abouts to doing this? I've tried installing ikonboard and phpBB but can't. I'm not a pro by any means.

Maybe an instruciton on how to create a database? I don't know please help. Thanks.


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 24, 2002)

Did you install Mysql or are you using some kind of built in mysql?


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 24, 2002)

Also you might want to check out this how to: 

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12002&highlight=How+to+set+up+mysql

My webpage uses phpbb2 it uses both php and mysql.


----------



## Thaiâ¢ZX-6R (Dec 24, 2002)

I went through some steps to install MySQL but came upon some problems... So i went and took a few diffferent turns in trying to resolve it and now I'm not even sure if it's working or not. How can I tell if MySQL is installed and working properly?


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 24, 2002)

Create a new file with text edit or your fav text editor with the code below.



```
[head]
[title]PHP Test[/title]
</head>

[body]
[?php phpinfo ()
?]

[/body]
```


Then save it as test.php in your web root.

Then go to http://yourserver.com/test.php

Note: replace [ with < and ] with >


----------



## Thaiâ¢ZX-6R (Dec 24, 2002)

Powermaster, thanks for the link but thats where I attempted to install MySQL... The problem I came across there was that when it couldn't recognize "/usr/local/mysql" folder... so I changed directory to where it actually was: "cd /Library/WebServer/Documents/mysql" ....and then it looked like it was installing after a few steps but then I get this error:  ./bin/safe_mysqld: permission denied: /Library/WebServer/Documents/mysql/data/CPE0030......rogers.com.err"


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 24, 2002)

See my above post. 

Also, were you logged in as root?


----------



## Thaiâ¢ZX-6R (Dec 24, 2002)

ok I did that and it seems to work. does that mean that MySQL is set up and working?

shows a page with all these info.... mysql version 3.23....etc. so MySQL is working?


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 24, 2002)

Launch terminal. 

type: mysqladmin ping

It should say mysqld is alive


----------



## Thaiâ¢ZX-6R (Dec 24, 2002)

I guess it's not working properly... I get:

mysqladmin: Command not found.


----------



## Thaiâ¢ZX-6R (Dec 24, 2002)

ok now i have it to say that it's alive but it says that there is no database! I thought MySQL is a database! lol... help please. how do I create a database?


----------

